# Inkscape - Turtle nachzeichnen - Hilfe



## inkscape_azubi (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo!

Ich versuche schon seit längerem dieses Bild:

http://de.dreamstime.com/stockbild-laufende-schildkrte-image28000861

in Inkscape ähnlich nach zu zeichnen! Leider bin ich als Anfänger damit überfordert und würde es schon dringend als
SVG - Datei benötigen für einen Vektordruck..

Dieser Turtle sollte so ähnlich wie dieser auf dem Bild aussehen nur ohne Apfel in der Hand.

Kann mir da Jemand helfen bzw. nachzeichnen? Wäre sehr, sehr dankbar!

Mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Januar 2014)

Hi,
wenn du willst das es für dich jemand nachzeichnet dann verschiebe ich dir das gerne in die Jobbörse. Bitte sag Bescheid ob ins entgeltliche oder und entgeltliche?

Das andere ist das du dir das Bidl kaufen musst wenn du es weiterverwenden wills da auch die Verwertungsrechte beim Ersteller oder bei Dreamstime liegt. Grundsätzlich dürftest du ohne Einverständnis das noch nicht mal in eine Vektorgrafik umwandeln.

Frag doch mal nach ob es die Schildkröte auch als Vektorgrafik zu kaufen gibt?

Bezüglich eigenes Nachzeichnen, kann ich dir eigentlich am besten Tutorials an Herz legen:
http://inkscape.org/doc/basic/tutorial-basic.de.html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7C8Qewphn0 

Viele Grüße


----------

